# my b13



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

sup check mines out


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

looks good. i dont really dig the b13 body but that kit makes it look good.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

pretty wild looking, i noticed on your sig you wanted to auto x?
is that the car you plan to auto x?


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

yea thats wut i auto-x with


----------



## Prettythug (Jan 18, 2004)

love your ride nissanb , i wanna get the same body kit , DO you have anymore pics ? :thumbup:


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

nice car man. is the whole kit molded or just the front?


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Sweet ride man, keep up the good work. 
Tsuru lights would give it a kick. 
Post more pics.


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

Shift1.6 said:


> Sweet ride man, keep up the good work.
> Tsuru lights would give it a kick.
> Post more pics.



o i am just workin on it...more mods and stuff but ill keep and update ull see me in vegas to for the nissan meet :thumbup: but yea thanks guyz o and katana the whole kit


----------

